#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  Bars in Hua Hin

## Dougal

Someone asked about bars in Hua Hin and although I am not the best person to speak on the subject I'll start the thread and let others comment if they want to.

I think the first thing to say that is that if you are looking for a Pattaya like experience then go to Pattaya. Hua Hin has a central area with about forty or so beer bars, a few others scattered around the perimeter and that is pretty much it.

There are no go-go bars, in fact there are no bars that you could not take your children to.

There are two (I think) gay bars and a single lady boy cabaret.

All of the bars employ a few girls and most have one or two ladyboys as well. The standard of looks is not particularly high ( I saw a couple of ladies who must have been in their late 50's ) nor do the girls seem particularly interested in going with customers; I have been in bars on several occasions with my wife where the girls have nearly had to be frog marched by the mamasan to sit with a customer.

On the other hand my son was always made welcome and got a lot of fuss from the girls and they are happy to play pool with him so that I can have a quiet beer. 

Bar fine is 200 and the girls expect 1000 for short time no doubt negotiable depending on time of month etc.

There is one - count 'em, one - body massage establishment. In the interests of research I stuck my face in to enquire. 1400 - 1800 depending on time required and again there were no girls, on the day I called, that I would be remotely interested in.

There are a couple of discos - you will have to club together and raise a bribe if you want me to investigate, as there is a strict limit on what I am prepared to do for free, and going to discos is not on the list.

If you enjoy pool however you could be well served, there seems to be a fairly active pool league here and another bar that seems to be devoted to the local golfers.

I think I once saw a girl working the street, but the police are likely to discourage anything so obvious.

There are also a few Thai karaoke places - same rule as with the discos applies I'm afraid.

And that is that. I am sure that there must be other opportunities but my advice would be that it is easier and cheaper to go to Pattaya.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

So basically, you're trying to discourage any more people visiting Hua Hin?

----------


## Airportwo

In reading, believe one could safely assume that you are not a bar owner, and that you wont be considering entering the Bar industry in the near future?
Sounds like there has been little change since I was last there a couple of years back. The first time I was there only ten years or so ago it really was dead. There was literally nothing.

----------


## Dougal

> So basically, you're trying to discourage any more people visiting Hua Hin?


LOL - I think that Hua Hin has a lot going for it. It's just not the place to live out your sexual fantasies. As long as the King lives there Hua Hin will not be allowed to become another Pattaya.

Oh! and just for IM - you can see millions of stars at night.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I know of guys who reckon that they have a wild time in the naughty bars of Hua Hin, but I wouldn't know as I'm a good boy.

----------


## Dougal

> believe one could safely assume that you are not a bar owner, and that you wont be considering entering the Bar industry in the near future?


I would be about as good at running a bar as I would be trying to fly by flapping my arms.

But having said that a number of the bars are consistently busy and clearly making a profit.

----------


## Dougal

> they have a wild time in the naughty bars of Hua Hin


Yes that Darby and Joan club crowd are a pretty crazy lot once they have a few sherries under their belts.

----------


## bkkmadness

I wen down Hua Huin a few months back, first time in years.  True, you have to look hard to find a decent woman, but they are there.  It was a bit shitty at first but after a few days I was having quite a good time round the bars, I suppose its one of those places where you just settle in.  Fairlop bar got a good pool table as well if anyone cares. :Very Happy:

----------


## Dougal

> I suppose its one of those places where you just settle in. Fairlop bar got a good pool table as well if anyone cares.


You are probably right BM. I am not the most sociable of people and if I have to work at enjoying myself I get too fed up to bother.

I can't think where Fairlop Bar is - best for pool IMO is one of the bars out of the the main street area (Lucky I think), a couple of European residents have put some money in and bought four new tables 2 eight foot and 2 nine foot.

----------


## Ice Maiden

> Oh! and just for IM - you can see millions of stars at night.


Lovely!

I'll have to visit then, I adore stars! They are so beautiful.

----------


## weescotsguy66

try scotties bar very busy and nice gurls toooo

----------


## Dougal

> try scotties bar


I was by chance in Scotties on Wednesday afternoon. There were four girls (one asleep on the sofa) and one other customer. The girls did share some fruit with me but were obviously pretty bored.

----------


## Wallalai

Does it means that Hua Hin is crowded with wankers ?

Never was there, but after reading this thread this place is not on my agenda. And I heard that te beaches are...so...so.

----------


## RandomChances

I've been to Hua Hin a few times, with diferent senarios (taking some of my mates for a few days, going with my sister and family, just with the wife) and every time we have enjoyed it. There about 1 shortish street with the bars and when I went down with the lads the girls seemed pretty attentive allthough we were . Ok theres not the 1000's of bars ao pattaya but realy if you take a 50m stretch of pattya (bar, tailor,dvd shop, shirt shop,trinket shop) you can just multiply it over and over pretty same same

My sister and family really liked it, good resteraunts, hotels, golf and found the girly bar fun without being to much "in your face". I find it more sleepy and relaxed than Pattaya or Phuket. It's not as expensive as Phuket but not as cheap as Pattaya.

----------


## Dougal

> Does it means that Hua Hin is crowded with wankers ?
> 
> Never was there, but after reading this thread this place is not on my agenda. And I heard that te beaches are...so...so.


It depends how you define 'wankers' Jinjok. HH is being pitched as a destination for families and retirement centre - Pattaya seems more geared towards the single man. The beaches and general environment are better than the eastern side of the gulf (IMHO) but not the best in Thailand - it is on the Gulf afterall.

If it makes any sense, Hua Hin is to Brighton and Hove as Pattaya is to Southend and Blackpool.

----------


## Wallalai

Lol, I was pissed when I wrote the comment about "wankers". So don't pay too much attention. Sang Som can help me so much to "speak too mut"  :Wall:  :Tapedshut: 

Headaches all the day.  :Sad:

----------


## kingwilly

^ som na nah ! lol

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> ^ som na nah ! lol


Is that like 'som nam nah'?

----------


## Chonabot

I've visited HH about a dozen times over as many years. IMO it's a chilled out bar experiece along Soi bintabang. A nice place to spend a weekend , relatively hassle free except the odd Moto taxi lad wanting to hustle you at pool. Pattaya it's not , but that's sometimes a good thing.
 :saythat:

----------


## Dougal

Well as a few TD members seem to have a strange fascination with bars I thought that I would provide a few photographs for the dilectation of those who have been fortunate so far in not visiting the ones in Hua Hin.

The bars such as they are a generally grouped together in a few side streets with Soi Bintabaht being the longest and contining the largest cluster of bars.



And here is a view down the street



Not exactly Walking Street is it.

Moving a little down Soi Poonsuk there are a few more bars pretty much same same



And then turning 90 to my right -



And then 90 right again - 



Now those of you who have made it this far, take note of the bar on the right in this last picture 'Lolitas'. This bar represents a departure from the normal open air beer bar that has been the mainstay of Hua Hin nightlife in the past - Lolitas is in fact a 'roll of drums' blow job bar.

Much to the disgust of the Hua Hin local expats, who have greeted it's opening with a certain amount of harumphing and strong letters to The Times, Lolitas opened with a bit of a whimper on 1st August and in the interests of research I felt it necessary to cross its threshold and meet the owner, who is seemed quite a nice chap and not the horned devil incarnate that I had been led to expect.

Prices? I hear you shout. 700B for a blow job and 1100 for a full service. The girls have been brought in from Bangkok where I gather one of the partners has a similar establishment on Sukhumvit Soi 8. There were only 5 girls working there when I went in but they hope to bring more girls in later - presumably when they have some customers for them.

If I sound cynical and unenthusiastic about the whole thing thats only because I am an unenthusiastic and cynical c**t. The bars are actually quite relaxing with little pressure to buy drinks and the girls while often not the most beautiful usually make up for it in personality.

I am available for guided tours from November onwards - will work for beer.

----------


## buadhai

Lolita's has been around for a long time. The original was at Asok corner (Suk). The current incarnation off Soi 8 used to be called Alley Kat and was owned by the same guy. When Asok corner was demolished for redevelopment Lolita's took over the Alley Kat location.

As for Bangkok prices, you'll have to get that from someone who actually knows....

As for bars in Hua Hin, I'm sort of partial to U-Turn. Always something going on there.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

700B for a BJ in Bangkok, or so I've been told.

I think it's cheaper in Pattaya though.

----------


## Troubled

Just back from a few days R&R in HH. I like to go down a few times a year. i prefer the laid back atmosphere and size of HH to BKk. i certainly do not miss the agogo bars
Enjoying a cold beer as I do I spend a certain amount of time in the bars.
On this trip most were very quiet indeed. Rarely another customer. The average girl is not too easy on the eye but I am sure that they have a wonderful personality. Well all those except the one in a certain bar who would just not leave me alone. In the end i just had to leave. Obviously she was not the owner. I was the only patron and was buying my share. Perhaps it was a tax loss.
I dont have a particular favorite. I think it is a case of what time you enter the bar, with whom, the other patrons and the mood of the girls.
go in to the same bar three times in one evening and have three different experience.

Typically I find the girls to be pleasant and usually not agressive if that is what you are seeking but they are also usually far from stunners. Personally I prefer the cold ber.
Most have pool tables and that cerainly could affect your choice, but i dont play.
Certainly would prefer to be in a bar on bintabint or wherever than say at Crawfords the Irish Bar or the HH Brewery Company at the Hilton.
I expect to be down in HH a few more times this year

----------


## kingwilly

> I know of guys who reckon that they have a wild time in the naughty bars of Hua Hin, but I wouldn't know as I'm a good boy.


same same 

but i know a friend who has done alright down there.....

bars close at one - tho sometimes the girls will lock u in so u can keep driniking

and the karoke places have a couple english songs - and stay open till late

----------


## buadhai

I'm going down next week. Any further recommendations?

For more information, see This Thread: Family Greetings

----------


## Dougal

It's a bit difficult to recommend any particular bar in HH as apart from those mentioned above, which tend to be farang dominated and all clustered together, there are a number of other bars scattered here and there, throughout the town and on the outskirts, they are much more likely to have a mixed farang (usually locals) and Thai clientele. 

For example there are a number of bars and restaurants along the Prapokklao Road which runs parallel to the railway track from the railaway station south.

Then there is a similar street running parallel with the klong on the far side of the railway and running north. They will nearly all be of the thatched roof open air kind but I am sure the beer will be just as cold only cheaper.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwillyhggtb
> 
> ^ som na nah ! lol
> 
> 
> Is that like 'som nam nah'?


 
nah - completely fuckn different. U poms always fuck up pronunciation

----------


## kingwilly

> 700B for a BJ in Bangkok, or so I've been told.
> 
> I think it's cheaper in Pattaya though.


are you listening ??? 

BTW - so i've been told is a euphism for i know because i did but i not telling anyone !

----------


## Marmite the Dog

'My mate' had an hour or so between classes, so....

----------


## Gerbil

Soi Bintabhat - Not for nothing is it known as 'Soi Disappointment'  :Smile:

----------


## Eliminator

Without pics of what's on offer (women) wise, how can anyone judge the place. The bar pics are the same as any other place you can go in Thailand.

----------


## kingwilly

> 'My mate' had an hour or so between classes, so....


 
was that the same 'mate' that got that wierd chinese pox that made his willy turn black and shrivel before it fell off ?

----------


## Dougal

> Without pics of what's on offer (women) wise, how can anyone judge the place.


To be frank Elim, you wouldn't go to HH if you were mainly interested in finding a female companion or three based on their looks, there just is not the quality or quantity that you would find in Bangkok or Pattaya.

Having said that if you are looking for a relaxed drink amongst girls who have a reasonable personality and will not excessively pressure you into either buying them drinks or paying their bar fine then you will be OK.

----------


## Storekeeper

I just want to know where the best place is to go when I can sneak off to get a hummer  :Razz:

----------


## buadhai

I believe Hua Hin's first "hummer" bar was previously identified as the southern branch of Lolita's....

----------


## Storekeeper

> I believe Hua Hin's first "hummer" bar was previously identified as the southern branch of Lolita's....


One of my favorite posters in this forum seems to know where all three of them are ... but he's never been to any of them. I'm beginnin' ta wonder about that dog.

----------


## Dougal

> I just want to know where the best place is to go when I can sneak off to get a hummer


Have you settled on HH then as your new home?

It just is not like Pattaya where you can walk into a bar, point out number 278 and tell the mamasan not to wrap her as you'll take her as she is.

Lolitas is the only bar (that I know of) in HH where the business is conducted in such a straightforward and no nonsense fashion. In other bars the girls seem to actually expect a degree of verbal foreplay to decide whether they like you or not - unless the buffalo died and one of the girls needs some money in which case all niceties are out the window.

----------


## Eliminator

> Originally Posted by Eliminator
> 
> Without pics of what's on offer (women) wise, how can anyone judge the place.
> 
> 
> To be frank Elim, you wouldn't go to HH if you were mainly interested in finding a female companion or three based on their looks, there just is not the quality or quantity that you would find in Bangkok or Pattaya.
> 
> Having said that if you are looking for a relaxed drink amongst girls who have a reasonable personality and will not excessively pressure you into either buying them drinks or paying their bar fine then you will be OK.


 
Can't be any worse than what the DD gets into.  :Wink:   Hell I think I read somewhere that he's taking a liking to babyeating.  :saythat:

----------


## Storekeeper

> Have you settled on HH then as your new home?


I'm about 95% solid on starting the first year in Nakhonsawan.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Dougal
> 
>  Have you settled on HH then as your new home?
> 
> 
> I'm about 95% solid on starting the first year in Nakhonsawan.


Despite what you said, you'll be online at least 12 hours a day.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Originally Posted by Storekeeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dougal
> ...


I'd rather perform free day labour on RC's farm.

----------


## RandomChances

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Storekeeper
> ...


I've got some fence post holes that need diging so you'd better shift your ass

----------


## Eliminator

SK, that's going to be hard yacker even if it is clay land. Go here and find something to help you with the job: 

tractor powered post hole digger: Web Search Results from Answers.com

RC will have to have a tractor though.  :Smile:

----------


## Storekeeper

I was thinking more along the lines of tugging on some udders. Ain't that what you call cow tits ? 

But I'd help ya out RC as long as there was a barbecue afterwards.

----------


## RandomChances

I'll start fatting a calf  :Smile:

----------


## Lily

A group of friends of mine are thinking of renting a house in Hua Hin or Cha Am to use as a weekender from Bangkok.

Does this sound feasible?

What would a house or townhouse cost in these places?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> A group of friends of mine are thinking of renting a house in Hua Hin or Cha Am to use as a weekender from Bangkok.
> 
> Does this sound feasible?
> 
> What would a house or townhouse cost in these places?


If they don't want somewhere too big, Peace Blondie's (old?) place south of Hua Hin would be poifect. Have you asked him, Lily?

----------


## Dougal

> Does this sound feasible?


Lily,

If it's a weekend retreat I would suggest either Cha-Am, the South of Hua Hin or somewhere on the road that runs from Hua Hin up to the bypass.

My reasoning is that the centre of Hua Hin at weekends and on Friday nights is getting clogged with all the other weekenders. Any of the suggested options would mean that your friends could use the bypass to get to their house.

----------


## Lily

> If they don't want somewhere too big, Peace Blondie's (old?) place south of Hua Hin would be poifect. Have you asked him, Lily?


No, I havent but I will.

And thanks for the tips Dougal.

Do you have any pics from when you visited Marmite?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Do you have any pics from when you visited Marmite?


Not of the bungalows, no (soz).

Most are one bed with living room & kitchen. PB's one was the nicest.

----------


## Lily

We would want something a little bigger than that.

Two bedrooms.

----------


## Thaigerwan

Dougal the picture of Soi Bintahbaht with the Bar Romantic on the left and the Hilton in the background, is that an old photo ? the reason I ask is that the hotel with the scaffolding was finished a few years ago unless they are building right next to it "Sakulwilai Hotel " as I remember. I have not been to HH for just over a year now.
one of my Thai friends calls Soi Bintahbaht -- "Soi Sokaprok" for obvious reasons.
I quite like HH as a base there are some great beaches further south and plenty for me to do Fishing, golfing etc.
Oh and I did win a game of pool at Lolitas and guess what my prize was  :sexy:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

> is that an old photo


If you look at the post 2 before yours that was posted in 2006, what do you think?

----------


## stewieg

> Well as a few TD members seem to have a strange fascination with bars I thought that I would provide a few photographs for the dilectation of those who have been fortunate so far in not visiting the ones in Hua Hin.
> 
> The bars such as they are a generally grouped together in a few side streets with Soi Bintabaht being the longest and contining the largest cluster of bars.       
> 
> 
> And here is a view down the street
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was there in 2009 Lolitas was the only bar I was interested in,  All Dougal says is true. It seems the girls want the ladies drinks for  doing nothing. I'll stick to Pattaya for my entertainment. Another thing  that pissed me off was the hotel I was staying at you could hear all  the music from the bars once your drunken slumber ended. My Huahin experience wasn't good. At least I've been there now.

----------


## travelinasia

When you walk in the door and enter the Tavern, you immediately feel as  if you are in America. Their slogan is: "A small slice of The States in  old Siam". If this was the goal then they have certainly succeeded. As a  Canadian, I am quite familiar with American culture, and I have spent a  lot of time travelling through The States, and I can assure you that The Tavern  has an authentic American atmosphere. The inside of the pub is  decorated with a variety of license plates from Canada and The States,  as well as posters and jerseys of American sports teams. The customers  are mainly American or Canadian, with only a few Europeans being brave enough to enter.


Scott has a pub on Soi 4 in Bkk as well as another location in Hua Hin

----------


## sunsetter

> If you want the vice, go to Pattaya please!!! Leave HH Alone!!!


thinking of checking out hua hins naughty nightlife myself next trip, much about then?

----------


## sunsetter

> with only a few Europeans being brave enough to enter.


 
whys that then? is it a bit rough in there if your not a merkin?

----------


## Chairman Mao

> If you want the vice, go to Pattaya please!!!


No S&M club down there yet then.

Shame, can't beat a good vice-ing on a sunday morning.

----------


## sunsetter

^ should have a word with some investors, always nice to have a bit of that near the beach, just like in pattaya

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by travelinasia
> 
> with only a few Europeans being brave enough to enter.
> 
> 
>  
> whys that then? is it a bit rough in there if your not a merkin?


Only Sheeple allowed.  :ourrules:

----------


## sunsetter

gotchya, righto, wont be popping in there for a shandy then  :Smile:

----------


## somerset

I had some good times in the karaoke place next to the hi4 club (soi5, close to the anantara hotel). not cheap but the girls are probably the best in hua hin...

----------


## OneSureThing

Nice pics Dougal. I may just take a trip down there sometime.

----------


## jamesrich

I am going to visit Thailand soon. So I am getting all information and tourist places in Thailand. I entered in this post to know about the best bars and restaurants in Thailand. I got good information here.

----------


## Travelmate

I don't think there is a decent bar anywhere in Hua Hin. It all shite compared to the rest of Thailand.

----------


## burilad

I realyy enjoy Hua Hin I find it very chilled out and have met some real nice girls there There is a nice sort of Thai disco come bar and many girls seem to head there hoping to meet a ferang But i can not for the life of me remember the name of it SORRY

----------


## Satonic

> I realyy enjoy Hua Hin I find it very chilled out and have met some real nice girls there There is a nice sort of Thai disco come bar and many girls seem to head there hoping to meet a ferang But i can not for the life of me remember the name of it SORRY


Where was it? I'll be heading there soon for a break and I'll be alone  :mid:

----------


## Seekingasylum

I think he may be referring to the brewhouse place outside the Hilton.

Packed to the rafters after 1100. Very crowded, good buzz and a nice mix of just about everyone and more freelancers than you might shake a stick at. Quite a few chickenheads though, so it pays to be a bit careful.

----------


## Jonnhy202

Hua Hin is very quiet now and only reasonably busy on random days. Although a good mix of bars to choose from. The best one for me in the Bintabaht area was the Panama bar, good music and reasonably priced drinks. The London Bar is quite vibrant and have a raunchy resident band that plays mainly ferang songs.

Sri 80 is another area just three or four minutes walk from Bintabaht that also has some interesting bars. Try the eating village in soi 88 small Leo 40b

----------


## Scottish Gary

200 baht bar fine and a 1000 for a bird.....I was just about to jump on the ferry until i noticed the post was from 2006

----------

